
Show HN: Wsq – WebSocket task queues - rwinn
http://wsq.rocks/
======
k__
Do I understand this correctly.

This is some "on the fly" computation?

Like, people could add computing power to a process just by surfing to a
webpage?

~~~
rwinn
Not exactly, it is a task queue that allows workers to be run in the browser.

If you could break your problem up in to lots of small isolated tasks it could
be used like that

------
rwinn
Btw, if anyone is wondering why the workers run so slow when in a background
tab, it is because most browsers throttle setTimeout's to run max once a
second when the browser window looses focus. (web workers does not have this
problem but for the demo i figured it would be fun to watch the workers do
their thing)

------
poseid
is this something like dnode? I used dnode for RPC style programming between
an Arduino and web server:
[https://github.com/embeddednodejs/ch_8_entering_the_cloud/bl...](https://github.com/embeddednodejs/ch_8_entering_the_cloud/blob/master/pubsub/pub_server.js)

possibly your lib could make the setup nicer.

~~~
poseid
also, how would you add custom events to the tasks, e.g. process data from a
"button", "slider", ...

------
forgotmypassw
The animation makes the browser tab so jaggy I can barely scroll down to read
more.

~~~
rwinn
That sucks. I'm using d3.js to animate svg elements, runs smoothly on my
machine, what browser/os are you on?

~~~
forgotmypassw
FF Nightly on Windows, I also checked on my laptop running Linux and the same
thing happens so I guess it's related to the browser specifically.

~~~
rwinn
Yep, I can reproduce it on OS X with FF 42.0 as well. Going to see if i can
find what's causing the low framerate.

------
thesorrow
Are you using libchan js implementation jschan to multiplex streams ?

~~~
rwinn
No I'm using
[https://github.com/maxogden/multiplex](https://github.com/maxogden/multiplex)

Didn't know about jschan, would be interesting to see a performance comparison
between the two.

